# Milling A Kiln



## The WoodButcher (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hi All, just thought I'd post a few pix of the begining of my kiln. Got 22 2x4's and 4 4x4's out of that log.*


----------



## stonykill (Apr 14, 2007)

looking good so far. :hmm3grin2orange: Guess that means we have a lot more pics coming


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 14, 2007)

*U Bet*

*Yeah Man count on that  I need to have it done by yesterday.  *


----------



## dustytools (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice looking lumber there Woodbutcher! What type of kiln are you planning on building?


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 14, 2007)

*Hi Dustytools, This is the one I'm building but I'm building mine twice as long and gonna have four doors. It'll dry 2000BF. *http://www.woodscience.vt.edu/about/extension/vtsolar_kiln/construction_photos.asp


----------



## woodshop (Apr 16, 2007)

I guess they let you build structures out of timber you mill yourself even if it isn't certified? There was a thread on here not too long ago concerning this. Here it PA (NJ also) they won't pass the inspection unless the lumber is stamped. Don't get me wrong... if I were king, you could build your house with lumber you (or any body else) milled, no problems. I guess we live too close the city here. A friend of mine looked into milling some pine logs into 2x framing lumber for a shed. The local building inspector got wind of it and personally informed him that he couldn't legally pass the structure unless it was built from certified stamped lumber.

NICE lumber by the way, looks like some great building material.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 16, 2007)

Who are these building inspectors you speak of?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stonykill (Apr 16, 2007)

woodshop said:


> I guess they let you build structures out of timber you mill yourself even if it isn't certified? There was a thread on here not too long ago concerning this. Here it PA (NJ also) they won't pass the inspection unless the lumber is stamped. Don't get me wrong... if I were king, you could build your house with lumber you (or any body else) milled, no problems. I guess we live too close the city here. A friend of mine looked into milling some pine logs into 2x framing lumber for a shed. The local building inspector got wind of it and personally informed him that he couldn't legally pass the structure unless it was built from certified stamped lumber.
> 
> NICE lumber by the way, looks like some great building material.



thats not the way it is here. Mill it and build. Larger building need an inspector, not a shed here. All you need for a shed is a building permit. Not that anyone bothers to get one. When the tax accessors come around once a year, they just add any new outbuildings to the property.


----------



## stonykill (Apr 16, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Who are these building inspectors you speak of?:hmm3grin2orange:




lol, Building inspectors...we don't need no stinking building inspectors


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 17, 2007)

*If the inspectors don't like it*

*Hi All, The way I see it, It's my property and if they don't like what I have built thats too bad,... I pay my taxes. There is no since in buying a place if you can't build on it. I also live outside the city limits. So I'm gonna build with Green lumber if I want to. If they don't like it, I just don't know what to tell them. Built is Built and I know nothing about demo. other than Gas and matches. And if my taxes go up because of my new building, Theres no way I'm gonna tear it down and either are they, without a swat team.

P.S. I have added four out buildings since living here and not a word has been said, nor have my taxes gone up. Sooo.... i'm gonna shut up and hope for the best. *


----------



## KurtFromJersey (Apr 17, 2007)

In NJ if the structure is movable (no foundation) no permit is needed and is non taxable. If course that's just sheds and stuff like Wood Butchers kiln not a place to live in. I have how ever come very close to sleeping in the shed on several occasions. Keep up the pictures Wood Butcher! I'm right behind you copying! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 17, 2007)

The WoodButcher said:


> *
> 
> P.S. I have added four out buildings since living here and not a word has been said, nor have my taxes gone up. Sooo.... i'm gonna shut up and hope for the best. *




Too late, we have received your information and will be over to collect:
Building application fee
permit fee
survey fee
inspection fee
coffee/donut fee 
taxes on each structure 
interest on loss of county revenue
citation for failure to get permission fee
back interest on all fees
total to date............$5,698.03.

Al Gore's "Build Green" tax credit $ 5,698.02. 

Saving us from the extra paperwork ..... priceless

You are a pillar in the community, keep up the good work.


----------



## aquan8tor (Apr 17, 2007)

stonykill said:


> lol, Building inspectors...we don't need no stinking building inspectors






:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Hopefully nobody notices my shed......


----------



## lmbeachy (Apr 17, 2007)

wdchuck:a To bad you are not the president, your way of figuring is just to simple for some of the smart people to understand.


----------



## RIX (Apr 17, 2007)

wdchuck said:


> Too late, we have received your information and will be over to collect:
> Building application fee
> permit fee
> survey fee
> ...




:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RIX (Apr 17, 2007)

Woodbutcher, that is a beautiful setup, I hope to have a something like that someday, for now I'm just happy to have a chainsaw


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 18, 2007)

*Gotta work with What Ya Got*

Hey RIX, Ya Gotta work with what ya got. The only way I was able to get set up like this was to do without for a long time. Once I got the mill it all kinda fell into place. I still don't mill fulltime but I want too.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Wismer (Apr 18, 2007)

How do you like your mill? I am looking at a Norwood Lumbermate myself and am very interested. How is yours specced out?

Thanks

and.. keep the pics coming!


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 18, 2007)

*Tickled To Pieces*



Wismer said:


> How do you like your mill? I am looking at a Norwood Lumbermate myself and am very interested. How is yours specced out?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> and.. keep the pics coming!




*Hi Wismer, I am tickled to pieces with my mill. It does everything they say it will do. Mine has the briggs 23hp and an 11' extension I made out of steel, giving me a 23' capacity. I made my trailer package as well. I went mobile for awhile and decided, I like it better at home. Once you get it tuned in, it cuts like a dream. Very True cuts. *


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 18, 2007)

The WoodButcher said:


> *Hi Wismer, I am tickled to pieces with my mill. It does everything they say it will do. Mine has the briggs 23hp and an 11' extension I made out of steel, giving me a 23' capacity. I made my trailer package as well. I went mobile for awhile and decided, I like it better at home. Once you get it tuned in, it cuts like a dream. Very True cuts. *
> 
> Could you post some pictures of that extention? My father is about to purchase a manual mill and the Norwood is on the list.


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 18, 2007)

*Hi aggiewoodbutchr, Sorry I don't have any close ups. But the extension is made with 8" channel iron. I made it in about 3 hours very EZ to make. I'll try to get some better pix for you. Just bolts on with 4 bolts on each side.*

















:greenchainsaw:


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks, Woodbutcher. I can pretty much see what I was looking for in those pics.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Woodbutcher, 

Are you going to the sawmill EXPO????

I don't wanna hear any excuses now, as your a LOT closer than i am!!!

Rob


----------



## The WoodButcher (Apr 19, 2007)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Hey Woodbutcher,
> 
> Are you going to the sawmill EXPO????
> 
> ...




Hey Rob, you talking about the one in SC? this one http://www.huggercom.com/sawlex/ If so I'll be there.:notrolls2:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 19, 2007)

OK, JP and i will be looking for you!!!!

Rob


----------

